# I Need Your Cell Number Again....



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2016)

My SIL says he can fix my phone (we'll see tomorrow) but that all my data is lost. If I had your cell number before or if you want me to have it please send it to me in a Convo so I can rebuild my contacts, especially if you're going to SWAT. 

We now return you to your regularly scheduled bafoonery . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2016)

I bought an android at wally world as a backup and in case he can't fix my phone tomorrow and so far I hate this POS with a passion. Talk about NOT user friendly I can't even set it up and it keeps shutting off after 10 seconds and where's the GD desktop? The user manual doesn't tell you squat. I'm already ready to take a mawl to this POS........

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 31, 2016)

Love my Samsung android. And it's only a G5, what are they up to now G7?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 31, 2016)

Funny how it is all what you're used to using - I get infuriated whenever I pick up my wife's or kids' iphones because they seem confusing to me and I wouldn't trade my android for one even if apple paid me $200 to take one.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jim Beam (Jul 31, 2016)

Kevin said:


> regularly scheduled bafoonery . . . .



er, um, it's buffoonery.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Jul 31, 2016)

Kevin said:


> take a mawl to this POS........




er, ummm, it's a _maul_.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> er, ummm, it's a _maul_.



That too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 31, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> er, um, it's buffoonery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2016)

SENC said:


> Funny how it is all what you're used to using - I get infuriated whenever I pick up my wife's or kids' iphones because they seem confusing to me and I wouldn't trade my android for one even if apple paid me $200 to take one.



I guess the most frustrating thing was that when I went to set it up it was a 45 minute ordeal because I had to talk to someone in Vietnam that could barely speak English and talked softer than a nun at communion and I kept having to ask her to speak up. What few times I've had to call apple I get an actual English speaking person. 

I finally have it set up. I'm gonna try to keep an open mind. One thing for sure is I will now (eventually) know which one I like best. Most likely what I'll discover is that both have strengths and weaknesses although I can't really think of a gripe I had with the iphone . . . . other than it stopped working.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> er, um, it's buffoonery.





Jim Beam said:


> er, ummm, it's a _maul_.



Sometimes I'm just not in the mewd for smartasses.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Jul 31, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Sometimes I'm just not in the mewd .



Your wife may be tired of hearing that...


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2016)

Just now using this droid on WB for tbe first time. There's so many features on apple that I cannot find or just don't exist on a drkid at least this onet. I m thinking I just csnt find them bezuse tbey are no brainiers. Lime tbe keybkard sux awful. Wherr is my ability to mobe tbe cursor left or rigbt withouht having to pla e.kt exscfly right of what I want to edit and then hae to erase everythig one letter at a time? Why czn't I get on tbr jngernet withoight shutting off the music? Why cs?t this POS give e a back massage like my apple could?
Hkw do I vet rid kf the GD KEYBOARD AND theze damned menus crowdi g the screen? 

I want my apple back thjs drlid crap is for the birds!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2016)

But tbis narra sure smells good.....


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 31, 2016)

I have a g-6 and like it- Then again I probably only use 10% of what it can do. I agree with Henry- it is what you are used to and Those damn I-phones cost about 6 times what my first car cost..........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 31, 2016)

Dear God... The droid has turned him into Tony!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2016)

Androids are crom hell and people who.lrootr thrm zhkd bd fazed oit....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Androids are crom hell and people who.lrootr thrm zhkd bd fazed oit....



Where the hell is the translate button.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 31, 2016)

Love my Casio GzOne... Water Resistant, Dust Resistant, Shock Resistant; all sounds good in print, I know. Bought the first one, wore the plug out in the side for the charger and upgraded, and still loving the second.

As for tough; clip on my $9 phone case broke, and I ran over it, in the middle of a gravel parking lot, with 5,000 lbs of forklift, and it kept on working! Not talking caught a corner or some glancing blow, center of the tire tread, straight down the middle of the phone. Had a few odd colored pixels on black screen, where it was laying on a bigger rock, but otherwise worked flawlessly until I wore the plug out.

No more $9 phone cases after that, got online and found a nice leather case with belt loop. Haven't lost it since!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 31, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Just now using this droid on WB for tbe first time. There's so many features on apple that I cannot find or just don't exist on a drkid at least this onet. I m thinking I just csnt find them bezuse tbey are no brainiers. Lime tbe keybkard sux awful. Wherr is my ability to mobe tbe cursor left or rigbt withouht having to pla e.kt exscfly right of what I want to edit and then hae to erase everythig one letter at a time? Why czn't I get on tbr jngernet withoight shutting off the music? Why cs?t this POS give e a back massage like my apple could?
> Hkw do I vet rid kf the GD KEYBOARD AND theze damned menus crowdi g the screen?
> 
> I want my apple back thjs drlid crap is for the birds!!!!


clearly droid hasn't added auto correct to their features either


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2016)

Ndjsisndjdjw xjdndjejd ndjeisndhe. Hshs.!!!!

Ndj;#&&377

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 31, 2016)

I've got a Samsung Note 4, love it. I carry a iPhone for work, can't figure that dam thing out. I use it for a hotspot for work, that is all. I agree, it's just what you're used to. Tony


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2016)

It ai t wbat yoir used to. You are supposed ttk get used to apel so you dont fall in tbe droid trsp and settke for less


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2016)

For what it s worth i werkin k. Mus sword still....


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2016)

Fixin to clsml dsome stuff togethrr ...


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 31, 2016)

@Tclem - Translation needed above, I believe you are the only one qualified!

Do they offer a Rosetta Stone for Droid text?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 31, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I have a g-6 and like it- Then again I probably only use 10% of what it can do. I agree with Henry- it is what you are used to and Those damn I-phones cost about 6 times what my first car cost..........


In 1925 a model T cost less than $300.00. In 2017 an iPhone costs $700... Its only about 2.5 times more expensive mike...

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 31, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> In 1925 a model T cost less than $300.00. In 2017 an iPhone costs $700... Its only about 2.5 times more expensive mike...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 31, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


>

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kweinert (Aug 1, 2016)

You couldn't pay me to move to an iPhone. Of course, I've been doing computers since you had to assemble the boards before you could fire it up and the android is right along those lines. I can't figure out how to do common things on my wife's iPhone, it's just so frustrating.

And I don't see any of the problem's that Kevin is having.

Like has been said several times - it's all in what you're used to.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 1, 2016)

kweinert said:


> Like has been said several times - it's all in what you're used to.



It may feel good to say stuff like this, but it isn't true for everyone. I had zero exprience with apple until I got this phone - I thought I'd had it nearly 2 years but it's only been a year. I been using windows since MS started selling it, and android is about the same thing. I am not one of the closed-minded Ford vs Chevy types. I joke around but I really will form my opinion after at least a month or more of use. So far I hate the android experience - iphones are an order of magnitude more versatile especially enabling multitalksing of several functions at once. 

But that doesn't mean I won't grow to like the droid as I learn it better. I was already using my iphone fluently the second day - I'm still struggling trying to learn this clunky system but I think the trouble is, I've already learned it and keep expecting it to be able to do things I'm used to with apple, but this thing simply can't do it. Will update as I go along. But I do understand why you diehard droid users keep sayiung you don't like iphones - because I scratch my head wondering how anyone could possibly prefer a clunky droid over the much more brilliant iOS.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 1, 2016)

kweinert said:


> You couldn't pay me to move to an iPhone. Of course, I've been doing computers since you had to assemble the boards before you could fire it up and the android is right along those lines. I can't figure out how to do common things on my wife's iPhone, it's just so frustrating.
> 
> And I don't see any of the problem's that Kevin is having.
> 
> Like has been said several times - it's all in what you're used to.




Probably your training- Kathie IBM trained in early 70's says the same thing. She hates apple's propitiatory software. She cannot get into it and change anything.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It may feel good to say stuff like this, but it isn't true for everyone. I had zero exprience with apple until I got this phone - I thought I'd had it nearly 2 years but it's only been a year. I been using windows since MS started selling it, and android is about the same thing. I am not one of the closed-minded Ford vs Chevy types. I joke around but I really will form my opinion after at least a month or more of use. So far I hate the android experience - iphones are an order of magnitude more versatile especially enabling multitalksing of several functions at once.
> 
> But that doesn't mean I won't grow to like the droid as I learn it better. I was already using my iphone fluently the second day - I'm still struggling trying to learn this clunky system but I think the trouble is, I've already learned it and keep expecting it to be able to do things I'm used to with apple, but this thing simply can't do it. Will update as I go along. But I do understand why you diehard droid users keep sayiung you don't like iphones - because I scratch my head wondering how anyone could possibly prefer a clunky droid over the much more brilliant iOS.



Just so we are comparing apples to droids- how much was the Droid replacement and what model... ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 1, 2016)

I am amazed at how good the pictures are from My G-6 . I am a self confessed phone yutz and they are easy. and good. Now I have not figured out how to post them here but then again I have not tried very hard either...


----------



## Kevin (Aug 1, 2016)

I have already said in the defense of this thing I only paid $80 for it - but as a primary phone I wouldn't have paid $8 for it. It's a backup phone. Is an apple over priced? TO most people it is, but everyone has the same thing - an opinion. It's the old chevy vs ford argument - no one is going to be right or wrong but each side want to "prove" to the other side that their choice is better/smarter/more sane but it isn't. I own ford chevy dodge mazda I want to pick the right experience for me not the badge, and so far, the droid experience only reinforces to me that apple is FAR superior at least for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Aug 1, 2016)

Just stating personal opinion for me. I realize that the iPhone and Apple environment are better for some people and I don't try to talk folks out of it. Of course I'll give a ration of sh1t to folks I know, but that's all just fun and games.

To be honest - I've been perfectly content in my android world (Galaxy S7 Edge) and haven't had sufficient incentive to seriously try to move to Apple and my casual encounters have been enough for me to not want to give it a serious try.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 1, 2016)

Kevin, I want to point out that I made no claim as to which is better, I offered an affordable upgrade option to be helpful. I, like you am a "brand nutrual American American" 
Stay strong braddah! United we stand, division just confuses me.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 1, 2016)

kweinert said:


> Just stating personal opinion for me. I realize that the iPhone and Apple environment are better for some people and I don't try to talk folks out of it. Of course I'll give a ration of sh1t to folks I know, but that's all just fun and games.
> 
> To be honest - I've been perfectly content in my android world (Galaxy G7 Edge) and haven't had sufficient incentive to seriously try to move to Apple and my casual encounters have been enough for me to not want to give it a serious try.



Well said. I'm trying to like android and will continue to use it until I learn it as well as the ioS. I'm hoping it'll be an advantage to have both.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Well said. I'm trying to like android and will continue to use it until I learn it as well as the ioS. I'm hoping it'll be an advantage to have both.


We bought ours at costco and after 6 months costco gave us almost the cost of phones in store credit. That is why we took the 6 instead of the g7 that was available the next day. Pretty scientific way to make the choice..... youngest son has i phone. I could own one for a decade and never get it to do what he does with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 1, 2016)

What is really amazing is 35 yrs ago you had the choice of whatever AT&T would lease you..... and it was wired

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 1, 2016)

What is really amazing is 35 yrs ago you had the choice of whatever AT&T would lease you.....


----------



## Kevin (Aug 1, 2016)

My SIL is trying to do a restore. The battery was fried and so was the screen, still not sure if it's salvageable won't knkw for ankther hour or so - he said I might want to stop taking my phones logging in 100+ heat.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm getting the knack of thjs droid though...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm getting the knack of thjs droid though...


Oh yeah, that part is obvious...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 1, 2016)

.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 1, 2016)

This droid is growing on me. I found something about it that I like much better than my iphone. The predictive text works much better and has more options. I finally got the combinations of settings the way I like and I sent 3 messages in a row to my wife, where my typing had looked like @Tclem had gotten a hold of my phone, but the messgaes she got appeared to come from @SENC's phone - no mistakes. She even commented on it.

I'm typing from my PC now but you won't be able to tell much difference when I type from mt droid later - it works really well. I don't know what all the fuss is about those overpriced and overrated iphones. I have always thought they suck eggs. I wouldn't have one if you paid me $200 a onth to use it. Android all the way and anyone who says otherwise just doesn't have a clue what they're talking about.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 1, 2016)

Actually I have to make a decision. If my SIL can't fix the phone (or even if he can) he says I'm due for an upgrade and can get a new iPhone 6s (or plus but I don't want one that big) or the latest greatest Galaxy phones. OR he says I can wait until next month when the new iphone 7 comes out. I need a god phone and I need it now, so I am probably going to choose between the 6s iphone or one of the newer galaxies. Decisions decisions.


----------



## SENC (Aug 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Actually I have to make a decision. If my SIL can't fix the phone (or even if he can) he says I'm due for an upgrade and can get a new iPhone 6s (or plus but I don't want one that big) or the latest greatest Galaxy phones. OR he says I can wait until next month when the new iphone 7 comes out. I need a god phone and I need it now, so I am probably going to choose between the 6s iphone or one of the newer galaxies. Decisions decisions.


Dude, you've got bigger problems if your sister-in-law is a he.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Actually I have to make a decision. If my SIL can't fix the phone (or even if he can) he says I'm due for an upgrade and can get a new iPhone 6s (or plus but I don't want one that big) or the latest greatest Galaxy phones. OR he says I can wait until next month when the new iphone 7 comes out. I need a god phone and I need it now, so I am probably going to choose between the 6s iphone or one of the newer galaxies. Decisions decisions.



I thought you were doing OK- Sorry to hear ya need a God phone- call if I can be of help....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 1, 2016)

SENC said:


> Dude, you've got bigger problems if your sister-in-law is a he.



SIL also means Son In Law in Texas. I realize things work differently in SENC . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 1, 2016)

The galaxy is good. I think you should lookat Water proof. Shock proof Phones.
Maybe even galaxy s7 active. Though its only on at&t...


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm getting the knack of thjs droid though...





Mike1950 said:


> .



Looks like mike needs some tutoring....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 2, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> The galaxy is good. I think you should lookat Water proof. Shock proof Phones.
> Maybe even galaxy s7 active. Though its only on at&t...


I'm considering g that one for my next phone, unless I find an S6 active as it will be less expensive and will do the job just fine for me.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 2, 2016)

I reaaally wanted the Gs7 active when I upgraded from my commando 4g, but I'm on Verizon, so it was a no go. So I went with the droid turbo. I like it, but it's not water proof. Nor does it have a memory card slot. I didn't realize how much I would miss having them. I fell in the lake last weekend fishing. Wet phone....took a ton of pix but I had to delete a ton to make room for more....good thing for google photos, I just uploaded em to it.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 2, 2016)

I use Dropbox for uploading photos automatically. I set it to only upload on WiFi so it doesn't use all my data. I take photos all day and then when I'm in WiFi it uploads them automatically to a shared folder I can pull up on either my home or work computer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I reaaally wanted the Gs7 active



I read up on phones for two hours this morning and I don't feel like I can make a choice any mo betta than before I started reading. I did learn a few things but reviews generally suck. 

I'm on ATT already so if I wanted the Active I could get it, but I don't see the advantage really over a regular G7 in a case when you consider the Active is full of ATT bloatware that you can't get rid of. For me this is a deal killer because I like simplicity (ergo my iphone love lol). My little Express G3 already came with enough ATT bloatware to convince me I don't want any more of their desktop and app crap than I have to have. And I'm even hoping to find 3rd party apps that can remove the force-fed apps or that they can at least hide them, on whatever phone I do end up with if I do go droid (Apple does not force apps on you). 

I don't want to wait 2 months for the iPhone 7 even though the rumors of some of the new features are awesome - wireless headphone (Lightning Jack) intrigues the heck out of me. The entry level memory will be 32 GB with 64 and 128GB available. Resolution as sharp as the human eye can detect and wireless charging, curved display, edge-to-edge screen, and many others make it something I would get right now if it were available. 

As it stands, it's between the Iphone 6S and a G7, and I'm seriously considering a Galaxy S7 but I want to use this droid another day or three to make sure I like droids as much as I am thinking I might. There's still several things I don't like and still favor apple by a fair margin but maybe there's work-arounds.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 2, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I read up on phones for two hours this morning and I don't feel like I can make a choice any mo betta than before I started reading. I did learn a few things but reviews generally suck.
> 
> I'm on ATT already so if I wanted the Active I could get it, but I don't see the advantage really over a regular G7 in a case when you consider the Active is full of ATT bloatware that you can't get rid of. For me this is a deal killer because I like simplicity (ergo my iphone love lol). My little Express G3 already came with enough ATT bloatware to convince me I don't want any more of their desktop and app crap than I have to have. And I'm even hoping to find 3rd party apps that can remove the force-fed apps or that they can at least hide them, on whatever phone I do end up with if I do go droid (Apple does not force apps on you).
> 
> ...



Kathie's car has a wireless charging thingamajig but even taking cover off neither of our phones charge on it even though they are supposed to. we are on Verizon- have had at&t and t-mobile but neither work worth a damn at our house. I can see how it is a hard choice- too many choices....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 2, 2016)

There is program to kill bloatware I used on my droid turbo. I'll look to see if it is compatable with other droids...
It works great on mine. I admit I hate the bloatware tremendously. But I tried to use the iphone Michele had before I got my first commando. I didn't like it. But to each their own...

I love chevy but drive a ford....


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> But I tried to use the iphone Michele had before I got my first commando. I didn't like it.



I think the reason is people make up there minds almost immediately that they don't like something. As much as I try to stir up the pot (and I succeed usually beyond my wildest dreams) I think most of you know I jest when I put down droids out-of-hand. I pride myself in not being biased because I don't want to deprive myself of something good, because of pride itself. Pride is like technology it can be good or bad.

I hope my SIL can fix my Apple because IMO the perfect situation will be to have a working droid for some tasks (like texting! I love the droid texting options and the way the text screen looks and works much better than Apples!) and my Apple for other tasks where it excels.

All I want it the same thing I always want - my cake and to eat it too. Is that too much to ask? We need to design a phone system that's just a core and has modular software, firmware, and hardware features and specs that YOU can choose to build YOUR phone however you wish based on YOUR needs so you can leave the store with YOUR phone! Instead of iPhone it would be called _*YOUR*_fone - I see a crowdfunding event how about you?

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## kweinert (Aug 2, 2016)

Wouldn't you have to have a separate number for each phone? And then always have to carry both so you didn't miss a call?

Or am I just being dense here (a distinct possibility, unfortunately)?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2016)

kweinert said:


> Wouldn't you have to have a separate number for each phone? And then always have to carry both so you didn't miss a call?
> 
> Or am I just being dense here (a distinct possibility, unfortunately)?



Well if he gets my Apple fixed I will have both. My Galaxy is a GoPhone. I don't even have to keep it active to use it at home as will will work from now on through my wifi, and my Apple would be my carry phone. If my apple went down again I would just buy another $45 unlimited card and "reactivate" the droid. The beauty of the droid is I can use it for everything except phone calls even if I use all the minutes, by accessing everything through my wifi - so I can still use it in my shop even though the minutes are all gone to cruise the forum, listen to radio etc. And as I said it is always there as a backup phone ready to be reactivated at a moments notice. I would take both to SWAT for example in case one went down....


----------



## kweinert (Aug 2, 2016)

Good deal. I didn't realize that. Kind of like the old tablet I have that can only do wireless - but it's hooked up to the stereo and that's how I play Pandora in the house or the shop. Still wifi capable, works fine for that. Just cleared off all the old stuff so I don't get email notifications and such there anymore. It's pretty nice for that.


----------



## SENC (Aug 2, 2016)

Kevin said:


> he entry level memory will be 32 GB with 64 and 128GB available. Resolution as sharp as tIhe human eye can detect and wireless charging, curved display, edge-to-edge screen, and many others make it something I would get right now if it were available.


It is, and it is called a Samsung G7edge. Actually, last year's G6edge met those requirements, but it usually takes Apple a couple years to catch up. Sorry had to be a smartass since I'm not picking on Tony anymore.

Seriously, though, I recently switched to Cricket - just got pissed at both Verizon and AT&T for the final time. I'm on the AT&T network at less cost and with no contracts. Only a couple months in, but happy so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2016)

Never heard of cricket will check it out.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I have a g-6 and like it- Then again I probably only use 10% of what it can do. I agree with Henry- it is what you are used to and Those damn I-phones cost about 6 times what my first car cost..........


that's impossible model t were only 200.00 new

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Aug 2, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> that's impossible model t were only 200.00 new


It is possible...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 2, 2016)

My old man is still using an analog flip phone he's had for over 10 years now. It's probably only got about 20,000 hours on it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 3, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> There is program to kill bloatware I used on my droid turbo. I'll look to see if it is compatable with other droids...
> It works great on mine. I admit I hate the bloatware tremendously. .


It will support any device running KitKat,
Read this page first,
http://www.rootjunky.com/debloater-tool-android/

then if you feel you want to do it, this is the page they link in the tutorial...
http://www.rootjunky.com/debloater-tool-android/


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> My old man is still using an analog flip phone he's had for over 10 years now. It's probably only got about 20,000 hours on it.



Mine too. Hey I didn't get a smart phone myself until a little over a year ago. I resisted purposefully but once I got one I realized what an idiot I had been because of google maps alone - in big cities I would still have to stop and ask directions sometimes. People would look at me strangely then slowly pull their phone out of their pocket and look for the directions and show me on their phones with a look that says . . . 

_You too can come into the 21st century and drive straight to your location with ease . . . _

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 3, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> My old man is still using an analog flip phone he's had for over 10 years now. It's probably only got about 20,000 hours on it.



My father refuses to give up his flip phone either. He says, "I'm not on Facebook or Buttbook, I don't need that fancy phone".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2016)

Tony said:


> My father refuses to give up his flip phone either.



may the lesson begin . . . .
@SENC


----------



## SENC (Aug 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> may the lesson begin . . . .
> @SENC


Oh, I thought maybe his father had named his flip phone "either". Surely Tony didn't mistake either for too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2016)

SENC said:


> Surely Tony didn't mistake either for too.



I don't like the "rules" of the "English language" because I honestly think it's just a power struggle from one generation of snobby academia to another. 

Another way to say it could be:

I like that the English "language" has no "rules" because honestly, I think it keeps academia from warring with each other from one snobby generation to another.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 3, 2016)

Keweennie said:


> I don't like the "rules" of the "English language" because I honestly think it's just a power struggle from one generation of snobby academia to another.
> 
> Another way to say it could be:
> 
> I like that the English "language" has no "rules" because honestly, I think it keeps academia from warring with each other from one snobby generation to another.


Don't let @Schroedc hear you talk like that... Shhh


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 3, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Don't let @Schroedc hear you talk like that... Shhh



What? You have problems with eloquent leprechauns?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 3, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> What? You have problems with eloquent leprechauns?


Always take their side, I'm always wrong. I'm not playing anymore.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 3, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Always take their side, I'm always wrong. I'm not playing anymore.
> 
> View attachment 110693



This is his circus....

Also, if you keep sitting that way you'll sunburn your junk.....

Reactions: Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 3, 2016)

@Keweennie 
Hahahaaa that's funny....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 3, 2016)

Keweennie said:


> I don't like the "rules" of the "English language" because I honestly think it's just a power struggle from one generation of snobby academia to another.
> 
> Another way to say it could be:
> 
> I like that the English "language" has no "rules" because honestly, I think it keeps academia from warring with each other from one snobby generation to another.


It would be awful, indeed, if words actually meant the same thing to different people. No, it is much better for each to create his or her own meanings and rules and to be satisfied with his/her own brilliance.

Another way to say it could be:

Seely pickthank birkie tucket ram-stam orra nayword habilatory gelastic dizzard celsitude keout centesimate soothfast teapoy panmixia caddle nesh bourasque allopatric blottesque fozy drumble catasterism exoteric keweenie.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 3, 2016)

SENC said:


> It would be awful, indeed, if words actually meant the same thing to different people. No, it is much better for each to create his or her own meanings and rules and to be satisfied with his/her own brilliance.
> 
> Another way to say it could be:
> 
> Seely pickthank birkie tucket ram-stam orra nayword habilatory gelastic dizzard celsitude keout centesimate soothfast teapoy panmixia caddle nesh bourasque allopatric blottesque fozy drumble catasterism exoteric keweenie.


Quick Henry take an aspirin you are having a stroke.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Aug 3, 2016)

SENC said:


> Oh, I thought maybe his father had named his flip phone "either". Surely Tony didn't mistake either for too.



Thanks a lot Kevin!!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 3, 2016)

SENC said:


> It would be awful, indeed, if words actually meant the same thing to different people. No, it is much better for each to create his or her own meanings and rules and to be satisfied with his/her own brilliance.
> 
> Another way to say it could be:
> 
> Seely pickthank birkie tucket ram-stam orra nayword habilatory gelastic dizzard celsitude keout centesimate soothfast teapoy panmixia caddle nesh bourasque allopatric blottesque fozy drumble catasterism exoteric keweenie.


My brain hurts again.....thanks...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Damn now Senc is starting to talk like @Tclem !! 

TRANSLATION!! 

TRANSLATION!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Oh no... Dad would never move into a smart phone. He's still trying to figure out the one he's had for 10 years!


----------



## DKMD (Aug 3, 2016)

SENC said:


> It would be awful, indeed, if words actually meant the same thing to different people. No, it is much better for each to create his or her own meanings and rules and to be satisfied with his/her own brilliance.
> 
> Another way to say it could be:
> 
> Seely pickthank birkie tucket ram-stam orra nayword habilatory gelastic dizzard celsitude keout centesimate soothfast teapoy panmixia caddle nesh bourasque allopatric blottesque fozy drumble catasterism exoteric keweenie.



Nothing exoteric about that last paragraph...

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## Tclem (Aug 3, 2016)

SENC said:


> It is, and it is called a Samsung G7edge. Actually, last year's G6edge met those requirements, but it usually takes Apple a couple years to catch up. Sorry had to be a smartass since I'm not picking on Tony anymore.
> 
> Seriously, though, I recently switched to Cricket - just got pissed at both Verizon and AT&T for the final time. I'm on the AT&T network at less cost and with no contracts. Only a couple months in, but happy so far.


Ahhhh so you talking on our fiber but paying somebody else. Ill let you know when Paxton needs new shoes.


----------



## Tclem (Aug 3, 2016)

SENC said:


> Oh, I thought maybe his father had named his flip phone "either". Surely Tony didn't mistake either for too.


Glad it's somebody else this time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 3, 2016)

SENC said:


> It would be awful, indeed, if words actually meant the same thing to different people. No, it is much better for each to create his or her own meanings and rules and to be satisfied with his/her own brilliance.
> 
> Another way to say it could be:
> 
> Seely pickthank birkie tucket ram-stam orra nayword habilatory gelastic dizzard celsitude keout centesimate soothfast teapoy panmixia caddle nesh bourasque allopatric blottesque fozy drumble catasterism exoteric keweenie.


Good thing you lived in Mississippi at one time. You can Let everyone know what I really mean to say.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 4, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Nothing exoteric about that last paragraph...


Well done, that deserves a tucket for background! You've certainly proven yourself not to be a dizzard like the rest of the keouts around here, not that it is difficult to distinguish oneself from that nesh leprechaun down the road from you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 5, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Nothing exoteric about that last paragraph...



I can't be the only one that was going to correct the Doc and tell him he meant to use _esoteric_, but having burned myself before ... numerous times .... I though lemme see he has all kinds of effing diploma's and I have zero maybe I better look that word up first and see if it's a word . . . . 





SENC said:


> Well done, that deserves a tucket for background! You've certainly proven yourself not to be a dizzard like the rest of the keouts around here, not that it is difficult to distinguish oneself from that nesh leprechaun down the road from you.



All I got to say to you is you're a meanie weenie and this too . . . . 

bliopsj wxyzpt JACK!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 5, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Good thing you lived in Mississippi at one time. You can Let everyone know what I really mean to say.



Ha....you don't even know what you meant to say...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 5, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Ha....you don't even know what you meant to say...


What did I say


----------



## SENC (Aug 5, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I can't be the only one that was going to correct the Doc and tell him he meant to use _esoteric_, but having burned myself before ... numerous times .... I though lemme see he has all kinds of effing diploma's and I have zero maybe I better look that word up first and see if it's a word . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess I'm gonna have to restart WoW...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

